# Text rechtsbündig [JComboBox, JTextField] ?



## webber (12. Apr 2005)

Ich find einfach keine Lösung, um den Text eines TextFields oder einer JComboBox rechtsbündig oder zentriert zu formatieren. Es ginge zwar mit Listenern usw die bei jeder Änderung mit Leerzeichen den Text umpositionieren, aber das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.

Kennt jemand eine einfachere Lösung ?

mfg,
webber
 ???:L


----------



## Snape (12. Apr 2005)

Also ein schneller Blick in die *A P I* liefert mir für das JTextField schon mal:


```
public void setHorizontalAlignment(int alignment)

    Sets the horizontal alignment of the text. Valid keys are:

        * JTextField.LEFT
        * JTextField.CENTER
        * JTextField.RIGHT
        * JTextField.LEADING
        * JTextField.TRAILING 

    invalidate and repaint are called when the alignment is set, and a PropertyChange event ("horizontalAlignment") is fired.
```


----------



## Jörg (21. Sep 2005)

fuer die JComboBox musst du den Umweg über den Renderer machen ...

```
JCombbox combo;
ListCellRenderer renderer = combo.getRenderer();
if(renderer instanceof BasicComboBoxRenderer)
	((BasicComboBoxRenderer) renderer).setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.RIGHT);
```


----------

